# Pavoni Europiccola leak



## Marcelo (Feb 2, 2016)

I bought a Europiccola in January and use it sparingly (about one espresso a day). About a week ago it started to leak from the group head. It only leaks for a minute or two losing about 50ml of water and the leak then stops as the machine heats up. It's not affecting the coffee so wondering if its something I can leave alone, or should I get it looked at? Thanks


----------



## GCGlasgow (Jul 27, 2014)

Might be the grouphead seal needs replacing which is pretty easy job to do. Think you can get a new one from espresso services.


----------



## Marcelo (Feb 2, 2016)

Thanks for the advice.


----------



## owain (Dec 26, 2015)

My 1999 model done that until I replaced the seals


----------



## Marcelo (Feb 2, 2016)

Thanks. It looks like I may have to do that, although surprised that they need changing so soon and with such light use.


----------



## GCGlasgow (Jul 27, 2014)

Was it new when you bought it?


----------



## owain (Dec 26, 2015)

Marcelo said:


> Thanks. It looks like I may have to do that, although surprised that they need changing so soon and with such light use.


Me to, it may be that one isn't sitting correctly and it expands as it heats up which is why the leak stops, or could be spilt. A few things to have a look at


----------



## Marcelo (Feb 2, 2016)

Yes, it was new, and still under guarantee, so might send it back to the retailer to get it looked at.


----------



## bluebeardmcf (Nov 28, 2016)

Marcelo said:


> Yes, it was new, and still under guarantee, so might send it back to the retailer to get it looked at.


Did you? I've read that the bolts are often a bit slack when the machines are new. If you've any mechanical experience you'll know that the bolts need to be snugged, not over-tightened - but not slack either. Try a 10mm spanner on them -not a big ratchet one, just a small open end or ring spanner- and feel whether gentle hand pressure closes the bolts a little. If so, you could put a little more pressure on each one, evenly on each side. Don't overdo it though or it will be disastrous.


----------

